# ADS a/d/s 4" Midrange Brand New



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

These are mine! And check out my other items as well.

Ads A D s 4" Midrange L200 AL4 320IS | eBay


----------



## Changchung (Aug 15, 2012)

Nice little mids. Good luck...


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

These are now sold!


----------



## Changchung (Aug 15, 2012)

Congrats to the new owner...


----------



## BFYTW (Jul 21, 2012)

Saw these on there the other day. almost grabbed um. Went for a pair of Cantons instead. probably should have got both and tried um.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Took a loss on them but have other interest in another complete matched set. They are nice or were though!


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Here's the matching set I won.

This thread can now be closed.


----------

